# Changing Account Details



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Im hoping to delete my account, BUT I intend on opening up a new one asap, but Im terrible with this stuff and I dont know how to delete it, (and the FAQ page didnt really help) any help would be appreciated! Cheers.


----------



## Jose Marc (Mar 11, 2010)

AKCanwell said:


> Im hoping to delete my account, BUT I intend on opening up a new one asap, but Im terrible with this stuff and I dont know how to delete it, (and the FAQ page didnt really help) any help would be appreciated! Cheers.


do send your request for account deletion here and we would be act on the matter at the soonest possible time.

we will await your advice.

thanks.

respectfully yours,

MARC


----------

